# Filter Plants



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How many of you use semi-aquatic plants in your aquariums I use lucky bamboo growing out of the spot between lid and filter in both tanks in my twenty gallon filter is two pothos one peace lily two lucky bamboos and in my ten I use two peace lilies and one lucky bamboo I chose plants that NASA said really clean air.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So any of you keep live plants in filters?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What's the point in this exactly? I'm curious..


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just wanted to talk about live plants in filters I got the idea from my science teacher his filters filled with sand, snails, and algae no filter media the tanks stayed spotless he did water changes it turned incredible and he had guppies breeding even fiddler crabs last time I checked.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

That reason is not really the point.

The point is that these plants, will suck up nutrients from the water column, in order to grow, one of those nutrients includes ammonia/nitrate. With access to CO2 in the atmosphere, which is much more concentrated than in aquarium water with no CO2 injection, they will grow much faster, which equals more nutrients being taken out of the water. This only really works if you have a light the plant can get to, with only ambient light, the plant won't grow as fast as it would if it had a light above it or direct sunlight.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They in the 20 get 75watts and in the 10 25watts plus natural light i also use some plants that remove dangerous chemicals from the air.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Sounds like a great idea ChoclateBetta !


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks it really looks interesting too.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Dangerous chemicals? Can you explain please.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Here is what an awesome planted HOB looks like hold on (Can't link other forums)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice and the waters murky but off topic filter plants look so interesting I use pothos, peace lilies, and lucky bamboo.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

This is Carlo's shrimp tank. Not mine, props goes to him!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have been thinking about adding moss part I love that tank.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

So can you elaborate on the plants take out the chemicals in the air please? I am curious.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Some plant species remove dangerous chemicals like carbon monoxide.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

Pothos are a really good idea for filters my fiance already has that plant in his crabitat but i never really thought of using it in any of my filters although it is a good idea. Now onto the plants cleaning air. ALL plants clean air, that is how a plant works. Instead of breathing in oxygen like we do, it breaths in carbon monoxide and releases oxygen which is what we use. this is why plants and trees are so important. i find it funny when i see tags on plants that say cleans air! and produces oxygen! ive seen this at walmart attached to their house plants. they are treating people like they are stupid trying to sell more plants but it how a plant lives and grows! lol


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Chinese evergreen, peace lillies, and arrowhead plants are by far the most durable in just about any lighting. I've been trying philodendron species but they can be very picky and grow large. Pothos always rot out over time, with me at least.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I give mine 75watts and I am sorry my explanation was not clear enough. http://www.zone10.com/nasa-study-house-plants-clean-air.html


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Actually plants use Carbon DIoxide, plants may uptake some monoxide, but the main thing is dioxide which is CO2.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I meant like certain plant species may take one or two dangerous things. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_air-filtering_plants http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NASA_Clean_Air_Study


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

So in that picture, the big leafy plant is growing out of the filter? 
This thread is kinda hard to understand or maybe i'm just dumb. Does having the plants in the filter do anything special? I know I have been told to put moss into the filter to lower the PH but never a whole plant.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The plant will provide a small amount of room for BB. The plant really looks interesting. The plant can suck up nutrients and since the plant is not limited by CO2 in water so can remove more CO2 and there is more CO2 in air.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I thought this was especially cool after just starting a "war on another thread about whether or not to have lucky bamboo in a tank. btw... choclate, loved the plantbox link you sent me there. i am now seeing all sorts of benifits to the plant ideas! thanks everyone!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It was a complete accident the idea of filter plants will not spread if people say it releases a dangerous chemical but remeber never to let a Betta see a peace lily they have a bad history LOL.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have seen other people on other forums use the idea.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYAP-v9nAyc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZblgg8cl8w&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1kdrEM9KPY&feature=related 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqkNXppdVD0&feature=related http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRon2haWgGY&feature=related


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Chocolate, what are your thoughts on growing a sweet potato ( or is it a yam?) in a filter?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That would be aquaponics and it will not work in a filter it will rot and release ammonia only certain plants can live like this. You can grow them in soil and give them water from water changes.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh, wow that would be bad! Thank you for answering this.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome but plants like Lucky Bamboo, Peace Lily, and Pothos do great and are commonly sold.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, good thing I asked.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome. The filter method seems more common with Oscars and Goldfish.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Is that because they are so messy, and the filter plants are extra good at removing the bad stuff?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oscars and goldfish need big tanks and are messy. They use canister filters which are perfect for filter plants standard hangons work too.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you think that filter plants are more effective at removing the bad stuff than plants that are grown inside the fish tank?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They are better they are not limited by CO2 like aquarium plants air has more CO2 than water.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

It would be good for pet fish if more owners would use filter plants.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Not many people think of it because most do not even know the benefits of regular aquatic plants.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

How would you educate people on the benefits of filter plants?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have no idea it used to be common with Bettas the Betta in a peace lily but thankfuly it left. It should gain popularity.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I guess the more good things that people hear about filter plants, it will catch on.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope it catches on.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think another reason is when it comes to aquariums most people are not creative.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you think that people are afraid to make a mistake, so they don't get creative?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That and many people in general are losing creativity.


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

That is a very interesting thought. Creativity is why humans have been such a successful species.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

With a government the need for creativity is decreasing in a suburban area vreativity is not needed when someone is creative they are labeled with a problem. So it seems those with mental illneses are more creative and drawn more to aquariums.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just turned my 2 pothos plants into 4.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My pece lily had one dying leaf it still has that leaf and 6 more.


----------



## Hidden Walrus (Nov 20, 2012)

Actually, virtually any tropical plant can and will adapt to live rooted in an aquarium, which is effectively a well-oxygenated flowerpot full of fertilizer that never dries out. It's really an ideal way to grow many plants, not only peace lilies, bamboo, or pothos but many others as well. I have purple waffle plant, creeping fig, purple velvet plant, heartleaf philodendron, peace lily, syngonium, and aluminum plant (pilea) rooted directly in the tanks and I have some very long pothos vines that are potted in soil but which cross over the tank and are taking root in the water now too. I have also had great success with sweet potato vine, and only removed it because it grew too big - about an inch of stem and 2 inches of roots every day when it really got going!

The fish love hiding in the roots and it really helps mimic a natural riverbank environment like where the fish come from. The plants also pull up all the nitrogen and keep the water clean.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Many plants can do tnat. You are thinking of marsh plants.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

kfryman said:


> So can you elaborate on the plants take out the chemicals in the air please? I am curious.


There are a number of plants (I think we're talking non-aquatic here, right?) that filter out the air. One of them is Spider plants.
HEY! Chocolate- have you ever put a spider plantlet (AKA spider plant baby) in the filter? While it's best to plant them in the soil, you can also grow them in just water... I bet it would be cool, once you had some roots started, to grow a spider plant in a fish tank with its leaves above the water like you do with lucky bamboo... Maybe I'll try that in my tank. I have a monstrous spider plant in my cubicle at work. :-D It has LOTS of plantlets still attached to it.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I also just realized I have a Pothos plant in my cubicle at work- two different types, actually (I have a lot of plants. hehe). I always forget the name of that one. You can grow that in a fish tank filter?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> There are a number of plants (I think we're talking non-aquatic here, right?) that filter out the air. One of them is Spider plants.
> HEY! Chocolate- have you ever put a spider plantlet (AKA spider plant baby) in the filter? While it's best to plant them in the soil, you can also grow them in just water... I bet it would be cool, once you had some roots started, to grow a spider plant in a fish tank with its leaves above the water like you do with lucky bamboo... Maybe I'll try that in my tank. I have a monstrous spider plant in my cubicle at work. :-D It has LOTS of plantlets still attached to it.


I think that they just do that to help grow roots not permenantly.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I've had one in just water for a few months and it's fine.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Some plants can take bad conditions for month and I am not 100 percent sure they rot.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Actually I have seen someone growing a sweet potato in he tank, it was out in a greenhouse type thing, I think it was oriental or something. I do remember her saying she did have them in water though... or was it off to the side in a pot?

She had one next to the pond and one in the filter of another tank.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh yeah, also on pothos, if you look there will be little brown stumps off of the stem/vine. If you cut below that, it will be fine since that is where roots will come from. So you can just cut a piece off your plant at work and stick it in the fish tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Actually I have seen someone growing a sweet potato in he tank, it was out in a greenhouse type thing, I think it was oriental or something. I do remember her saying she did have them in water though... or was it off to the side in a pot?
> 
> She had one next to the pond and one in the filter of another tank.


That us not actually worthy. That was hydroponics which is different.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Oh yeah, also on pothos, if you look there will be little brown stumps off of the stem/vine. If you cut below that, it will be fine since that is where roots will come from. So you can just cut a piece off your plant at work and stick it in the fish tank.


Remember leaves have to be above water.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

I've looked at planted filters and seen a couple where Christmas Moss was used like a baffle. I would think you could only do that with HOB filter? I found Marina Slim Power filters on the Petsmart website. I am going to pick up a pair this weekend so I will have to see if I can make them into a nice planted filter. I like them because they are one of the few adjustable water flow HOB filters I've found. I may be picking your brain about the best way to set one of these filters up Choclate


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks. I ounce grew java fern in my filter.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.guitarfish.org/2009/10/29/riparium-supply-review


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I think I well try a pair out in my 40g then move on to the Betta tanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The idea of algae in filters or refugiums is popular in reef tanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My Album has pictures of the filters.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

I am going to be cutting back my Pothos plant I have and placing the trimmings into my tank. I love the sounds of this idea and also the look of the roots growing down into the tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have Pothos check my albums to see there great growth.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It turns out you can grow sweet Potatos in water. You can also grow purple Heart plants in water. The ones I saw have been in water for 3 months.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you can think of more plants that can grow in filter do not forget to add them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My Pothos are thriving.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I am wondering if this could technically qualify as aquaponics?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont think it would.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

I was looking at the website you posted again Choclate and the company that make the hang on planters also make self contained in tank round planters. Ordering some this weekend. I'll post how they look after I get plants in them


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Great I wont order one because I dont have an area to fit the planter and let the air grow.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

These are for plants that are completely submerged. They were designed with bare bottom tanks in mind. 

http://ripariumsupply.com/?page_id=45


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow lovely. I found only one problem with filter plants. The person had a 10 foot vine. The roots grew so much that it clogged the filter.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pothos growing out of the filter benefits you too they remove certain dangerous air chemicals and the plants are not Tied down by CO2 in the air because there is a lot of CO2 in the air or atleast more than water. Technicaly anuibus could be grown like this but would have to have something like a clear object to help humidity which land anuibus needs.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I also think alot of people forget about semi-Aquatic plants.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

My pothos cuttings are starting to root now after about a week. Im looking forward to the roots growing in the tank and providing new areas for Arthur and Charlie to explore in their tanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sarina has pothos growing in her tamk too. Pothos and mangroves are used for big nitrate problems. Check out Bens aquariums on youtube it xhows how nutrients are cut down.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

So if I wanted to put plants in my filter how would I do so? I know there has got to be a really obvious answer to this but I am just trying to imagine it.

Would I need a certain type of filter?
Do I have to take the filter media out?
Do I need some kind of substrate inside? or any modifications to the filter?

I am genuinely curious.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

As long the right species is selected. The plant can be added. Although some cartridges are weak and some tanks encourage the plant to root and break the cartridge. So remeber to cut the roots.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

How do I put it in though? With or without the cartridge?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

With the plants are not super big. Or you could use these for more room. http://www.amazon.com/Marina-Hang-On-Breeding-Box-Medium/dp/B005QRDDJ2/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_12


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> With the plants are not super big. Or you could use these for more room. http://www.amazon.com/Marina-Hang-On-Breeding-Box-Medium/dp/B005QRDDJ2/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_12


Awesome. Thanks


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I added Aluminum plants.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

This is just like a ponds Bog Filter.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

I have some lucky bamboo that was given to me before it was going to be thrown away at work. It's just in water and is doing great. I was thinking of planting it in the gravel of a 30 gallon tank. It's tall enough that the leaves will be out of the water and I think that the stalks will be a nice looking feature in the tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Lucky Bamboo is a semi Aquatic plant. Great in filters though.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

wait so hw would you do this to make it a filter for your tank?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

One method is that if you use a HOB filter, you can remove the filter lid and grow the plant directly out of the area that contains the filter media. Some people also choose to baffle the filter with some aquarium sponge and then attach moss to this, as the constant water flow from the filter keeps the whole area moist. 

There are lots of aquarium plants and bog plants that can be used successfully in this manner. I think I saw someone growing some kind of orchid out of the top of his filter along with a pothos that had been trained along his light stand.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

could you do this in an aqeon filter?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am not sure what my green leave plant is. I call is Pothos. Can I have a link to moss growing?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's a link to someone in Australia planting up their HOB filter with moss and various other plants. 

http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php/45819-Planting-Hang-On-Filter-P


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Here's a link to someone in Australia planting up their HOB filter with moss and various other plants.
> 
> http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php/45819-Planting-Hang-On-Filter-P


Thanks I tried to find links but couldnt. I could not find how they got the moss in there?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I might be adding a few more species.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

is it hard to get these started?


----------

